# 11 & 12 2016



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Not a good end of year for us! I am in a Patience Emergency Room with two antibiotic drip's going in me looks like I have some sort of bacterial infection in my shin and calf of my right leg!
















Just sent the wife home as it looks like I will be here another 12-16 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know what to make of that. Did you have an open wound in that area before the infection began?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang Johnny sorry to hear that, get well soon. It's been a tough year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, some type of staph or bacterial? Looks serious! In or around water?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dang RR Ouch Prayers up


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

*11 & 12 2016*

No change so far looks like another two bags of antibiotics. The last time I was in the water was on the 17th and I was barefoot in about knee deep mud Trinity river bridge Liberty Tx. No breaks in the skin and nothing they could see inside with an x-ray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Praying for this to be resolved.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers going up.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks all its getting worse so I had to be admitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think I know the answer, but the lines were drawn by a doctor to help determine if it spreads?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Praying for healing. That doesn't look good.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Let em keep ya till ya get that under control. Prayers sent !!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks all! And yes the lines are to see if it is still spreading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

RAMROD1, Hope all is well, 2cats


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pulling for you Ram Rod!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Praying for swift and trouble free healing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

**** that sucks. All it takes is the smallest scratch and the right combination for the infection to take off!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnny give us a update on how your doing. Praying for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

No news so more prayers..


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

"Christmas eve gift" Ramrod


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Checking on the FRIEND I never met...more Prayers


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to see and hear this brother. Hope for a full recovery. Let god look over you in the time of need may a quick recovery be blessed to you. Keep us up to date. 
Tony of the 3 stooges.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

*11 & 12 2016*

Thanks again to all for the prayer!
Update: have burnt 3 vain out on anabiotic's and steroids, last night was the worst night, I soaked the bed with sweat but today is looking a whole lot brighter, it has receded some, all splotches on my thigh are gone, the stiffness in my ankle has decreased by about 50%. The only thing that has gotten worse is the blister. Is started out at about dime size but is now around silver dollar size and 3/8"-1/2" thick.

Hoping to go home tomorrow but will more than likely be Monday/Tuesday.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is really great news RAMROD, that the worst has passed and the infection/reaction is receding!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news. Merry Christmas 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> **** that sucks. All it takes is the smallest scratch and the right combination for the infection to take off!


That's just it no scratch or brake in the skin..........doc just came in while I was typing this and he said this is an external infection and thank goodness he said if this would have been internal the consequences would've been drastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Glad things are getting better, but sorry you'll be spending Christmas in hospital.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Best news I heard today...Merry Christmas Mr and Mrs RR


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas so glad to hear the good news.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas Johnny glad to hear you are on the mend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for all the well wishes and prayer! I wish these doctors would all come in at the same time! What I have is called Cellulitis so it is deep into the layers. Either way it is getting better. 

Hope all is having a Merry Christmas and a wonderful day with your family's!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Headed home on antibiotics but have to go back for out patient wound care. Thanks for the prayers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RAMROD1 said:


> Headed home on antibiotics but have to go back for out patient wound care. Thanks for the prayers!


Do you or doctors feel the infection had to do with the Trinity River mud you mentioned being in, even though you didn't have open wounds?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cellulitis*

I will let RR cause I Have no idea...I just want to say My 50y daughter had what Doc call Cellulitis and they said it was tied to a Poison Ivy occurrence she was having and they treated it with Steroids..


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

They said that is the most likely cause as I was barefoot and could have entered at a toenail or anywhere on the foot even though it did not get or look infected. I was on two different antibiotics drips and a steroid drip since last Wednesday morning, I now have 14 days worth of two different antibiotic pills to take, one 3X's a day and the other every 8 hours for the next fourteen days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good to see you are doing better. Hate to see that happen. Hope your back on the water soon and enjoying what god has given us.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

spent 5 days in the hospital over a 7 day period with it in my elbow a few months ago. Some rough pain you went through. Those antibiotics are some very strong stuff, was on them round the clock for the 5 days in the hospital. Started in the bursa sack in my elbow and moved down my arm. Glad you're doing better, I ended up having the bursa sack in my left elbow removed after because it was still infected 12 days later. They said it was from some gnat bite, not sure i believe that but its what they said.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well after completing the antibiotics then over a month later I wake up on 2/23 with an itch at my ankle then by lunch time it is red and feeling like it is bruised, this is the exact same way it started last time, so took the rest of the day off and headed into town to pick up more of the two antibiotics I was on before. Headed home from Africa on the 24th, then went and saw my doctor who changed the antibiotics and ordered a cat scan. I go in for results today, man am I ready for this **** to be gone, it is costing me big money now! 

This time I guess due to me knowing what was happening and starting antibiotics asap it is nowhere near as bad as last time, it whelped up for a few days but now is just a big red spot with no swelling and just a little pain 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

